# Reduction de 12% dans le cadre du programme Apple On Campus



## nekonoryu (7 Avril 2006)

voila une offre interessante. vous cherchez du materiel apple avec 12% de reduction.
Il existe un programme qui s'appelle Apple On Campus.

Le programme Apple On Campus  permet de beneficier de 12% de reduction sur le materiel Apple. Pour ceux à qui çà interesse, je vous donne le lien direct de Apple Store de ULP Strasbourg I : http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/marley_fr?qprm=75300

A vous de comparez avec l'offre public


----------



## NightWalker (7 Avril 2006)

*Merci pour l'info, mais inutile d'inonder tous les fils de discussion avec la même annonce...*


----------



## eman (7 Avril 2006)

nekonoryu a dit:
			
		

> voila une offre interessante. vous cherchez du materiel apple avec 12% de reduction.
> Il existe un programme qui s'appelle Apple On Campus.
> 
> Le programme Apple On Campus permet de beneficier de 12% de reduction sur le materiel Apple. Pour ceux à qui çà interesse, je vous donne le lien direct de Apple Store de ULP Strasbourg I : http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/marley_fr?qprm=75300
> ...


 
C'est génial merci pour l'info !!!!!!!!!!!   Petite question bête peut-être mais est ce que tout le monde peut en profiter ou il faut être de strasbourg ??


----------



## takamaka (8 Avril 2006)

eman a dit:
			
		

> Petite question bête peut-être mais est ce que tout le monde peut en profiter ou il faut être de strasbourg ??



Et si tu cliquais sur le premier lien indiqué plus haut ?  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2006)

j'viens de passer une comande sur le lien apple store Campus strasbourg http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/marley_fr?qprm=75300

n'etant pas de strasbourg, ma commande est passé. C'est genial


----------



## eman (8 Avril 2006)

Moi je connaissais cette citation qui ressemble à la tienne : 
"_la patience est le courage de la vertu"_


----------



## thecrow (8 Avril 2006)

je veux bien croire que c 'est génial, mais malheureusement je ne peux pas commander car je suis en Belgique... Dommage car sur le total de la commande je gagnais 500 

J'espère qu'ils vont faire la même offre pour les belges..

++ et merci pour l'info


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2006)

thecrow a dit:
			
		

> je veux bien croire que c 'est génial, mais malheureusement je ne peux pas commander car je suis en Belgique... Dommage car sur le total de la commande je gagnais 500
> 
> J'espère qu'ils vont faire la même offre pour les belges..
> 
> ++ et merci pour l'info




le programme existe aussi en belgique, regarde http://www.apple.com/befr/aoc/


----------



## thecrow (10 Avril 2006)

jin asuka a dit:
			
		

> le programme existe aussi en belgique, regarde http://www.apple.com/befr/aoc/



Hum, non ce n'est pas exactement la même chose car déjà j'ai fait le calcul et il y a plus ou moins 230 de différence avec le Online Campus en France et le Belge... 

Mais par rapport au prix classique c'est aussi 250 de différence donc c'est toujours mieux que rien. Et si je commande en France la c'est 500 de gain pour moi... mais je ne peux pas :rose:...

De toute façon je dois encore réflechir...

++


----------



## titigrou (17 Avril 2006)

Enorme merci!!!!
Je pense commande un intel dès que les rev b sortirons, et cette reduction va me permettre de prendre le 20 pouces!!!!


----------



## tracy (18 Avril 2006)

Ca parait etre un bon filon 

Par contre j'espere qu'ils ne verifient pas apres coup...


----------



## titigrou (18 Avril 2006)

ben oue... on verra bien hein!!!


----------



## takamaka (18 Avril 2006)

Tiens-nous au courant et envoies les photos


----------



## titigrou (18 Avril 2006)

Oue, quand j'aurai pris la decision de soit prnedre un imac ou un mac mini avec un cinema display


----------



## titigrou (21 Avril 2006)

Quelqu'un à déja essayéle store pro? lol


----------



## xphuture (21 Avril 2006)

titigrou a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un à déja essayéle store pro? lol



Ma seul différence c'est que tu n'as pas les taxes, si je ne me trompe pas. Mais il faut être une entreprise pour pouvoir en profiter !


----------



## titigrou (21 Avril 2006)

Vais essayer de negocier ca avec quelqu'un!! lol


----------



## thecrow (22 Avril 2006)

xphuture a dit:
			
		

> Ma seul différence c'est que tu n'as pas les taxes, si je ne me trompe pas. Mais il faut être une entreprise pour pouvoir en profiter !



je pense que la taxe tu la paies de toute façon mais que tu peux la retoucher après... en tout cas c'est comme ça en belgique car j'ai déjà fait le test, les prix sont HTVA mais à la facture final la TVA est bien présente....


----------



## titigrou (22 Avril 2006)

Des taxes des taxes et des taxes... y'en à marre! Robin des bois, viens prendre aux riches pour donner aux pauvres! Enfin ne vole pas d'argent à Steeve quand même!


----------



## saturnin (2 Décembre 2006)

Les prix sont vraiment géniaux par ce lien!
Mais n'étant pas étudiant à strasbourg, pensez vous qu'ils vérifient?
Ceux qui en ont profité ont déjà eu des soucis?


----------



## sebastien79 (10 Décembre 2006)

Salut ,

Je viens de passer une commande aussi  .Faut espérer qu'avec Noël qui approche, ils ne prennent pas le temps de contrôler si étudiant ou pas...

@+
seb.


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Décembre 2006)

nekonoryu a dit:


> voila une offre interessante. vous cherchez du materiel apple avec 12% de reduction.
> Il existe un programme qui s'appelle Apple On Campus.
> 
> Le programme Apple On Campus  permet de beneficier de 12% de reduction sur le materiel Apple. Pour ceux à qui çà interesse, je vous donne le lien direct de Apple Store de ULP Strasbourg I : http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/marley_fr?qprm=75300
> ...




Ca marche ou pas ?


----------



## maxpower (10 Décembre 2006)

Au pire &#231;a fait quoi??? tu paye le prix normal????

Apple s'en fou un peu je pense, 12&#37; ou pas ils font du benefice dessus, je pense qu'il ferme volontairement les yeux la dessus, vu que pas grand monde connait, &#231;a permet quand m&#234;me de vendre des macs en plus, de vendre des options , des garanties des mighty mouse etc etc.

Mais bon c'est vrai que c'est relativement interessant, d'autres personnes ont deja tent&#233;, m&#234;me si je pense que ce n'est pas tres bon de trop en parler, on doit etre surveill&#233;:mouais:, encore un coup de l'oncle Sam.:hein:

Moi je suis &#233;tudiant, mais le truc c'est que c'est uniquement pour certaines universit&#233;s....


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Décembre 2006)

maxpower a dit:


> Au pire ça fait quoi??? tu paye le prix normal????
> 
> Apple s'en fou un peu je pense, 12% ou pas ils font du benefice dessus, je pense qu'il ferme volontairement les yeux la dessus, vu que pas grand monde connait, ça permet quand même de vendre des macs en plus, de vendre des options , des garanties des mighty mouse etc etc.
> 
> ...




Bien oui mais le prix normal c quand même + 12 % et pour un étudiant ca peut faire mal


----------



## maxpower (10 Décembre 2006)

Le plus sur c'est le refurb dans ce cas la .


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Décembre 2006)

maxpower a dit:


> Le plus sur c'est le refurb dans ce cas la .





Peut etre mais si cette offre marche sans controle , je prend un MacBook 2 Ghz C2D :love:


----------



## maxpower (10 Décembre 2006)

Qui ne tente rien n'a rien  !!!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Décembre 2006)

maxpower a dit:


> Qui ne tente rien n'a rien  !!!!




Je n'ai pas envie de jouer avec le feu


----------



## saturnin (10 Décembre 2006)

C'est vrai que c'est super intéressant comme offre.
Ils devraient l'étendre à tous les étudiants je trouve.


----------



## maxpower (10 Décembre 2006)

Financièrement parlant il faut quand même qu'il vende des macs a prix fort, faut bien trouver des pigeons :rateau:, 12% en plus ça permet de bien booster son mac pour le même prix, c'est cool pour ceux qui ont la chance d'en profiter.


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Décembre 2006)

saturnin a dit:


> C'est vrai que c'est super intéressant comme offre.
> Ils devraient l'étendre à tous les étudiants je trouve.




Mais est ce que ca marche ?????????????


----------



## saturnin (10 Décembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Mais est ce que ca marche ?????????????



Je sais pas, pas testé.


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Décembre 2006)

sebastien79 a dit:


> Salut ,
> 
> Je viens de passer une commande aussi  .Faut espérer qu'avec Noël qui approche, ils ne prennent pas le temps de contrôler si étudiant ou pas...
> 
> ...




Tiens nous au courant stp


----------



## sebastien79 (10 Décembre 2006)

OK , pas de problèmes


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Décembre 2006)

sebastien79 a dit:


> OK , pas de problèmes





Tu es membre d'une université affilié a l'AOC ou pas du tout ?


----------



## saturnin (11 Décembre 2006)

Moi mon avis c'est que s'ils ne sont pas fous ils ne vérifieront pas, après tout ça leur fait vendre des machines non?
Et ça m'étonnerait que même dans le cadre de cette offre ils vendent ces dernière à perte.
Maintenant c'est sur tiens nous au courant.


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Décembre 2006)

saturnin a dit:


> Moi mon avis c'est que s'ils ne sont pas fous ils ne vérifieront pas, après tout ça leur fait vendre des machines non?
> Et ça m'étonnerait que même dans le cadre de cette offre ils vendent ces dernière à perte.
> Maintenant c'est sur tiens nous au courant.


 

Me dis pas cela , je vais commander sinon de suite :rose:


----------



## sebastien79 (11 Décembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Tu es membre d'une université affilié a l'AOC ou pas du tout ?



Pas du tout  , on va bien voir.Sur le suivi de commande  normalement mon mac part aujourd'hui ou demain...wait and see 

@+
Seb.


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Décembre 2006)

sebastien79 a dit:


> Pas du tout  , on va bien voir.Sur le suivi de commande normalement mon mac part aujourd'hui ou demain...wait and see
> 
> @+
> Seb.


 

Mais tu n'es pas étudiant si ? Si oui dans une université en AOC ? :mouais:


----------



## sebastien79 (11 Décembre 2006)

Les études sont déjà bien loin derrière moi .....


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Décembre 2006)

sebastien79 a dit:


> Les études sont déjà bien loin derrière moi .....


 

Mais tu as fais ca via l'apple store ?


----------



## sebastien79 (11 Décembre 2006)

Je suis pass&#233; par le lien fournit dans le premier post.


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Décembre 2006)

sebastien79 a dit:


> Je suis passé par le lien fournit dans le premier post.


 

Tu recois quand ta machine ?


----------



## sebastien79 (11 Décembre 2006)

Si tout va bien ..mercredi ou jeudi


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Décembre 2006)

sebastien79 a dit:


> Si tout va bien ..mercredi ou jeudi


 

C quoi comme machine ? tu l'as prise en BTO ?


----------



## legascon (11 Décembre 2006)

D&#233;sol&#233; de briser vos r&#234;ves les plus fous, mais si vous commandez par t&#233;l&#233;phone, ils v&#233;rifient que vous &#234;tes &#233;ligibles &#224; l'AOC en vous demandant un scan de la carte d'&#233;tudiant.

en revanche, via le AS en ligne, je ne sais pas, car g&#233;n&#233;ralement il n'est accessible que depuis les intranet des facs et perso je n'ai pas envie de passer commande alors que le service informatique de ma fac pr&#233;vient que le r&#233;seau n'est pas s&#233;curis&#233; en wifi.


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Décembre 2006)

Tu as un lien en premi&#232;re page !!! Fais le chez toi


----------



## legascon (11 Décembre 2006)

Ben c'est un peu risqué car s'ils te demandent après d'envoyer ta carte d'étudiant, tu fais quoi ? Au mieux, tu es étudiant mais pas à Strasbourg, au pire, tu n'es rien du tout et ça fait quand même un peu escroc... et ils ont toutes tes coordonnées pour les prochains achats.


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Décembre 2006)

legascon a dit:


> Ben c'est un peu risqué car s'ils te demandent après d'envoyer ta carte d'étudiant, tu fais quoi ? Au mieux, tu es étudiant mais pas à Strasbourg, au pire, tu n'es rien du tout et ça fait quand même un peu escroc... et ils ont toutes tes coordonnées pour les prochains achats.


 

Tu peux très bien vivre recevoir la commande ailleurs et faire tes études a strasbourg


----------



## sebastien79 (11 Décembre 2006)

Le mieux c'est d'attendre sagement sans faire trop de rafut...je vous tiens au jus 

Sinon , risqu&#233;..je vois pas en quoi...Imaginons le baireau (comme moi   ) qui tombe sur ce lien et qui commande b&#234;temment sans voir que c'est un truc r&#233;serv&#233; aux campus etc..de plus je ne souviens pas avoir coch&#233; une case du style "je certifie &#234;tre &#233;tudiant....etc..."

Bref pour moi je prend beaucoup plus de risques quand je monte en voiture pour aller au boulot 

@+
Seb.


----------



## Mickjagger (11 Décembre 2006)

Bon on a fait une commande fin ao&#251;t avec une copine qui est dans une fac &#233;ligible Apple On Campus, donc pas de probl&#232;me elle faisait partie des b&#233;n&#233;ficiaires. Mais on a t&#233;l&#233;phon&#233; un soir de semaine vers 21h30, peu avant la fermeture du store. On est tomb&#233; sur un conseiller bas&#233; en Californie avec un accent am&#233;ricain prononc&#233; mais son fran&#231;ais &#233;tait tr&#232;s correct. Il nous a jamais demand&#233; de scan de carte d'&#233;tudiant, juste le nom de la fac concern&#233;e.

je crois que pour se prot&#233;ger par contre, maintenant Apple n'autorise qu'un seul achat d'ordi portable et 1 achat d'ordi de bureau par an via l'Apple Store &#233;ducation.
De toute fa&#231;on franchement rien n'interdit de passer par un copain prof ou &#233;tudiant pour b&#233;n&#233;ficier de ce type de r&#233;duc, c'est une combine pas hyper scandaleuse non plus... N'importe quel client peut aussi demander un rabais en justifiant qu'il a une carte Fnac aussi, car l'Apple Store s'aligne sur la concurrence.


----------



## legascon (11 Décembre 2006)

edit : vous avez eu du bol car perso j'ai du fournir le scan d'une carte d'&#233;tudiant.

mais bon, je vois mal apple vous tra&#238;ner en justice pour une commande sans &#234;tre &#233;ligibel AOC. 

et puis qui ne tente rien...


----------



## sebastien79 (11 Décembre 2006)

legascon a dit:


> ........................et puis qui ne tente rien...



+1


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Décembre 2006)

legascon a dit:


> oui bien sûr
> 
> mais mais le problème reste toujours de fournir le scan de la carte d'étudiant correspondant à une fac éligible à l'aoc (toutes ne le sont pas).
> 
> ...


 

En AOC ?   mais commande via le téléphone ?


----------



## legascon (11 Décembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> En AOC ?   mais commande via le téléphone ?



que veux-tu-dire ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Décembre 2006)

legascon a dit:


> que veux-tu-dire ?


 

tu as passe commande via le site AOC ou via l'Apple Store au tel ?


----------



## legascon (11 Décembre 2006)

Par t&#233;l&#233;phone en pr&#233;cisant, je veux commander via l'aoc.

d&#233;sol&#233;, mais c'est vrai que je suis pas super clair. :rose:

donc privil&#233;giez l'AS en ligne : moins de chance qu'ils vous demandent une copie de la carte.


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Décembre 2006)

legascon a dit:


> Par téléphone.
> 
> désolé, mais c'est vrai que je suis pas super clair. :rose:
> 
> donc privilégiez l'AS en ligne : moins de chance qu'ils vous demandent une copie de la carte.


 
Mais de toute facon c comme quand tu commandes sur l'AS étudiant , ils peuvent te demander une carte


----------



## legascon (11 Décembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Mais de toute facon c comme quand tu commandes sur l'AS étudiant , ils peuvent te demander une carte



C'est beuacoup plus rare. et puis il y a mieux que l'as étudiant au niveau tarif : l'as ofup.


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Décembre 2006)

L aoc rien de mieux putqin de clqiver


----------



## legascon (11 Décembre 2006)

du mieux au moins bien:

1. aoc
2. ofup
3. as étudiant


----------



## eman (11 Décembre 2006)

legascon a dit:


> edit : vous avez eu du bol car perso j'ai du fournir le scan d'une carte d'étudiant.
> 
> mais bon, je vois mal apple vous traîner en justice pour une commande sans être éligibel AOC.
> 
> et puis qui ne tente rien...



J' ai commandé mon imac sur l'aoc _(qui n'est d'ailleurs pas un AOC )_ car ils ne m'ont pas demandé de justificatif et je n'étudie pas à strasbourg mais je suis quand même étudiant.


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Décembre 2006)

eman a dit:


> J' ai commandé mon imac sur l'aoc _(qui n'est d'ailleurs pas un AOC )_ car ils ne m'ont pas demandé de justificatif et je n'étudie pas à strasbourg mais je suis quand même étudiant.


 

Oui mais etudiant a strasbourg ?????


----------



## eman (11 Décembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Oui mais etudiant a strasbourg ?????



Bah non....., étudiant ailleurs


----------



## sebastien79 (11 Décembre 2006)

Commande expédiée ce jour via UPS 

@+
seb.


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Décembre 2006)

Tenez nous au courant :love:


----------



## sebastien79 (12 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir à tous 

Bah voilà , mon mac mini commandé dimanche soir est arrivé ce matin via UPS 

Nickel , aucun soucis , bref content de mon achat (et surtout de la ristourne )

@+
Seb.


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Décembre 2006)

Que dal ? :love:


----------



## sebastien79 (12 Décembre 2006)

bah non , m'ont rien demandé  et en plus livraison hyper rapide , surlendemain du jour de la commande !! Que demander de plus !! :style:

@+
seb.


----------



## thecrow (12 Décembre 2006)

sebastien79 a dit:


> bah non , m'ont rien demandé  et en plus livraison hyper rapide , surlendemain du jour de la commande !! Que demander de plus !! :style:
> 
> @+
> seb.




félicitations, mais les photos elles sont ou??

wow, c'est vrai que ça été super vite la livraison...


----------



## maxpower (12 Décembre 2006)

Apple s'en fou, puisque personne ou presque ne connait l'astuce, ça permet de vendre un mac a ceux qui n'aurait pas pu l'acheter au prix fort, c'est tout benef pour eux, puisque normalement ils ne doivent pas le vendre en dessous d'un certains prix.
Pi on vend un mac, apres on achète une tite barrette, etc etc.:love:


----------



## sebastien79 (12 Décembre 2006)

Et voici quelques photos (un peu floues.....)  :

ICI


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Décembre 2006)

le lien ne marche pas


----------



## sebastien79 (12 Décembre 2006)

rectifié


----------



## sebastien79 (13 Décembre 2006)

Alors StJohnPerse t'as passé commande ??


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Décembre 2006)

Non j'attends de savoir pour mon eMac


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

En cette période de noel, Apple n'a absolument pas le temps de vérifier toutes les commandes étudiantes. Ca prend un temps fou.
Le plus sûr est de commander par un aoc sur le net et d'attendre sagement.
J'ai acheté mon MB cet été sur l'AS par téléphone avec la reduc education ofup, le gars m'a dit à la fin comme si il allait l'oublier: "essayez *si possible* de me faxer ou scanner votre carte d'étudiant".
J'ai un ami qui n'est plus étudiant qui m'a suivi, par tél également, on lui a envoyé un mail pour lui demander sa carte, il a jamais répondu et on l'a jamais relancé.
Il a même rappeler l'AS 1 ou 2 mois après pour acheter iWork et l'Apple Care, on lui a pas parlé de son "oubli" de mail.

Bref, à mon avis, les aoc/ofup/ae c'est du pipo, par téléphone ils peuvent vous demander votre carte pour la forme, mais ca s'arrète là.
Et puis si ils vous demandent la carte, un peu d'imagination fait pas de mal.
"réédition de nouvelles cartes du campus pour l'année 2007, ils nous ont repris les cartes actuelles, si vous voulez je peux demander un certificat de scolarité à ma fac, mais ils mettent 1 à 2 semaines pour les éditer....."

D'ici là, Apple aura oublié.
Comme dit plus haut, même aux prix aoc, ils s'en sortent, ils font de la marge, ils percent chez les utilisateurs et ils s'étendent. 

Faites vous plaisir, stressez pas du slip, c'est bidon.


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Décembre 2006)

Il faut arr&#234;ter de regarde Titeuf


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Il faut arrêter de regarde Titeuf



C'est pas valable que pour moi alors...


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est pas valable que pour moi alors...



Et j'en suis fier


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Janvier 2007)

Je vais sans doute craquer


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je vais sans doute craquer



Pour?
Quelle config?
Avec quel programme?


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Pour?
> Quelle config?
> Avec quel programme?


`
Celui là  . MacBook configuration de base ou la seconde configuration .


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> `
> Celui là  . MacBook configuration de base ou la seconde configuration .



Ok.
Et le programme? Ofup? MIPE?


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Ok.
> Et le programme? Ofup? MIPE?





Ofup ? 6% . Ici c'est 12% .

MIPE ? Pourquoi pas mais 1 euro sur 3 ans ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Ofup ? 6% . Ici c'est 12% .
> 
> MIPE ? Pourquoi pas mais 1 euro sur 3 ans ...



Ofup c'est 10 ou 12 il me semble.

MIPE, tu as Office de fourni, FileMaker et Intego Virus Barrier.
Tu peux payer comptant.


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Ofup c'est 10 ou 12 il me semble.
> 
> MIPE, tu as Office de fourni, FileMaker et Intego Virus Barrier.
> Tu peux payer comptant.



Ofup ce n'est que 6 ou 10 % , bref . 

Et MIPE je m'étais renseigne , tu peux payer un euro pendant tant de mois et ensuite payer comptant le reste mais au final tu payes beaucoup plus cher la machine :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Et MIPE je m'étais renseigne , tu peux payer un euro pendant tant de mois et ensuite payer comptant le reste mais au final tu payes beaucoup plus cher la machine :hein:



Cela m'étonne...


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Cela m'étonne...




Vas voir sur le site d'Apple . Tu verras bien


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Vas voir sur le site d'Apple . Tu verras bien



C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait:



> _Attention: Les offres de financement proposées à la fin de votre prise de commande sur l'Apple Store sont
> des offres grand public, qui ne reprennent pas les coûts et avantages de l'offre de financement spécifique MIPE,
> accessible uniquement par téléphone auprès de nos vendeurs._



Cité de l'Apple Store offre MIPE.

En  gros, soit tu appelles l'Apple Store pour avoir l'offre de financement MIPE, soit tu achètes sur le site mais tu bénéficies seulement des offres de financement Apple.
Ces configurations sont tout à fait payable comptant.

Pour le modèle MB blanc de base (C2D 1,83Ghz - 512Mo - 60Go) avec FileMaker 8.5, Office 2004 et Intego Virus Barrier, ca te revient à 1099 euros.

Bien plus interessant donc que le même modèle avec l'offre éducation classique (1034 euros).

Idem pour le MB noir.


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



N'ayant pas besoin de FileMaker et de Virus Barrier ( ca sur un mac , on se demande ca sert a quoi  ) , Office je l'ai déjà ...

Le mec de l'Apple Store ( 0800 ...) m'a dit que si je payais un certain nombre de mois et que je voulai payer d'un coup le reste ca me reviendrait plus cher que si je le prenais comptant !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> N'ayant pas besoin de FileMaker et de Virus Barrier ( ca sur un mac , on se demande ca sert a quoi  ) , Office je l'ai déjà ...



Ca se revend très bien sur ebay!  



StJohnPerse a dit:


> Le mec de l'Apple Store ( 0800 ...) m'a dit que si je payais un certain nombre de mois et que je voulai payer d'un coup le reste ca me reviendrait plus cher que si je le prenais comptant !



Là je comprends plus.  
Il parlait de l'offre MIPE?
Si tu payes à l'achat, comptant, ca ne te revient pas plus cher, bien au contraire.
Il a dû t'embrouiller car ça ne l'arrangeait pas!


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Ca se revend très bien sur ebay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pas bête pour eBay  .

Ce que j'ai demande au mec de l'Apple Store si l'offre MIPE était avantageuse si on payait un nombre de mois et ensuite on payait le reste d'un coup . Il m'a dit que ce n'était pas du tout avantageux et que ca revenait comme 10 à 20 % plus cher que si tu achetais ta machine au départ a comptant . Compris ? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Pas bête pour eBay  .
> 
> Ce que j'ai demande au mec de l'Apple Store si l'offre MIPE était avantageuse si on payait un nombre de mois et ensuite on payait le reste d'un coup . Il m'a dit que ce n'était pas du tout avantageux et que ca revenait comme 10 à 20 % plus cher que si tu achetais ta machine au départ a comptant . Compris ? :rose:



Ok Ok! 
Moi je te parlais d'acheter une machine derectement comptant, pas de faire un crédit dessus pour rembourser la totalité 3 mois après. Autant attendre 3 mois.


----------



## mordre63 (31 Janvier 2007)

bonjour a tous ca fait un moment que je pense a switcher

Je viens de craquer pour un 
*MacBook 13 pouces (blanc) - Intel Core 2 Duo à 2 GHz *

+ Adaptateur Apple mini-DVI vers VGA 
+ 2 Go 667 DDR2 
+ Disque dur Serial ATA de 120 Go
+ Souris Mighty Mouse sans fil 

Total 1.522,51

merci Apple on campus de Strasbourg (je suis a moitié dans l'illegalité je suis enseignant universitaire)


----------



## Steph-24 (31 Janvier 2007)

Salut et bienvenue sur le forum.

Tu n'es pas dans l'ilégalité puisque l'Apple On Campus vise toute personne dans l'université.

Tu peux vérifier là : http://www.apple.com/fr/aoc/

Rubrique L'offre Apple On Campus


----------



## mordre63 (31 Janvier 2007)

ouais...
sauf que je suis a la fac de clermont qui ne fait pas parti du apple on campus... pas grave... je suis sur que ca va passer comme ca !
Commande pass&#233;e ce soir &#224; 17h00 !
je vous fais un suivi de commande 
En tout bien hate d'avoir ce petit jouet entre les mains... je suis avant tout seduit par le design, et je ne connais l'OS X que pour ajour "jouer" quelques heures avec un mac mini... mais ca a l'air vraiment tres bien !
J'ai boust&#233; la ram &#224; 2Go pour avoir plus de fluidit&#233; entre les applications car sur PC, itunes en tache de fond ca consomme pas mal de resource !

PS... merci du bon boulot que vous faites sur ce forum ! sans les post d'interet que j'y ai lu jamais je n'aurais switch&#233; seul... d'autant plus que ce mac va etre mon outils de travail principal !


----------



## Steph-24 (31 Janvier 2007)

mordre63 a dit:


> ouais...
> sauf que je suis a la fac de clermont qui ne fait pas parti du apple on campus... pas grave... je suis sur que ca va passer comme ca !
> Commande passée ce soir à 17h00 !
> je vous fais un suivi de commande
> ...



Ne t'en fait pas, avec 2Go de RAM, les applications seront bien fluide.
Pour iTunes, sur PC, il consomme beaucoup plus de ressources que sur Mac


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2007)

bonsoir,

Je viens de commander mon macbook sur le site, et je confirme cela fonctionne 
Le colis a ete envoyé par UPS et j'attend le colis 

Vous pouvez y aller, ça marche


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2007)

Serieux?

Trop bien.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2007)

Oué t'inquiete tu peux y aller


----------



## AniYa (13 Février 2007)

C'est bon, je viens de recevoir mon macbook noir ^^

Donc vous pouvez y aller, ça marche super


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2007)

Trop bien.


----------



## MacFrancky (1 Mars 2007)

Il semblerait que le lien ne marche plus.
Dommage pour mon futur macpro snif...


----------



## thwiouwz (1 Mars 2007)

MacFrancky a dit:


> Il semblerait que le lien ne marche plus.
> Dommage pour mon futur macpro snif...




bonjour,

j ai passe commande mardi matin sur le site Apple Campus pour commander un Imac 24 :


2.16GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
2GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM - 2x1GB
NVIDIA GEFORCE 7600 GT w/256
250GB Serial ATA Drive
SuperDrive 8X (DVDR-DL/CD-RW)
Kybd, Mighty Mse & Mac OS X-F
Country Kit-FRA

et il est en cours d expidition.....Personne ne m a demander aucun justificatif (du moins pour l instant) et j ai hate de le recevoir.....

Parcontre il me semble que le site n est plus ouvert depuis quelques jours.....heuresement que j ai passe commande mardi dernier ouf!

a bientot


----------



## ipod83 (1 Mars 2007)

en effet, le lien direct n' a plus l air de fonctionner...
et ça depuis seulement quelques jours...
j ai deux machines a acheter, pensez vous que ce soit temporaire???
400 en moins tout de même!
:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2007)

Passe par le site de la fac.
Ou l'ofup, mais la r&#233;duction sera plus faible.


----------



## thwiouwz (7 Mars 2007)

bonjour,


Juste pour vous dire que ma commande de mon Imac 24 (7600gt, 2go-250go) passe mardi 27 fevrier  sur le site d Apple Campus et recuperer lundi 5 mars 

donc aucune verification m est demande a aucun moment....voila si ca peut aider certaines personne a franchir le pas.....sans aucun soucis....

a bientot


----------



## ipod83 (7 Mars 2007)

felicitation pour ton Imac.
le lien direct ne fonctionne plus.
A tu passé ta commande par tel?
Ou dirrectement par le site du campus?
Reste le choix de l' Ofup mais en ce moment ya du mal avec l identification du compte
(plante et dit: mauvais mot de passe!)

vraiment pas de bol...:rateau: 
de toute facon pas pressé, attends nouveau macbook et nouveau imac.


----------



## ipod83 (7 Mars 2007)

thwiouwz, si ton lien dirrect marche encore,
peux tu nous en faire profiter en MP ?
ca serais généreux de ta part.
:rose:


----------



## MacFrancky (7 Mars 2007)

Cela serait vraiment super sympa... Intéressé aussi par le MP.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## pommejaune (7 Mars 2007)

Futur étudiant en pharmacie, puis-je profiter de la reduction apple store, ou c'est juste pour les étudiants facs (AOC)
Moi c'est pour un imac 20, donc 12% sur apple store cela serai super!


----------



## thwiouwz (7 Mars 2007)

ipod83 a dit:


> thwiouwz, si ton lien dirrect marche encore,
> peux tu nous en faire profiter en MP ?
> ca serais généreux de ta part.
> :rose:


 

dsl les gars mais c est  la seul adresse que je connais... et c est celle du 1 er message de ce poste....mais apparament elle ne fonctionne plus depuis quelques jours (le pourquoi? j en sais pas plus que vous....) j ai juste de la chance en passant commande le 27 et 2 ou 3 jours apres il ne fonctionnait plus

voila en esperant que que le site Apple On Campus (strasbourg) sera fonctionnel dans quelques jours  

a bientot


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Mars 2007)

pommejaune a dit:


> Futur étudiant en pharmacie, puis-je profiter de la reduction apple store, ou c'est juste pour les étudiants facs (AOC)
> Moi c'est pour un imac 20, donc 12% sur apple store cela serai super!



Par définition un étudiant est quelqu'un qui fait des études supérieures


----------



## Steph-24 (7 Mars 2007)

Si tu es étudiant dans une des universités citées à cette adresse : http://www.apple.com/fr/aoc/, tu peux profiter de l'offre Apple On Campus (-12%).
Sinon il te faudra passer par le Store étudiant (-8%)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2007)

Ou l'Ofup.


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Mars 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Si tu es étudiant dans une des universités citées à cette adresse : http://www.apple.com/fr/aoc/, tu peux profiter de l'offre Apple On Campus (-12%).
> Sinon il te faudra passer par le Store étudiant (-8%)





-6% le Store Etudiant


----------



## vinzouli (8 Mars 2007)

Oui -6% pour le store étudiant,

Et vous pouvez tres bien passer la commande par téléphone en précisant que vs etes sur l'AOC, le vendeur vous demandera votre fac pour vérifier qu'elle fait bien partie du programme et ca roule !!

Va d'ailleurs falloir que j'apelle pour mon AppleCare a tarif réduit, j'aimerai pas me retrouver avec un imac24 qui claque dans 11 mois


----------



## pommejaune (8 Mars 2007)

Oui mais ma fac n'est pas sur la liste ( AOC) alors c'est un peu risqué non?


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Mars 2007)

Non en rien


----------



## pommejaune (8 Mars 2007)

On donne alors le nom de n'importe quelle fac ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)

pommejaune a dit:


> On donne alors le nom de n'importe quelle fac ?



Lis ce qui est plus haut.
_"Choisir une fac AOC"_


----------



## pommejaune (8 Mars 2007)

Oui n'importe quel nom de fac AOC!


----------



## vinzouli (8 Mars 2007)

on peut pas dire que ce soit "risqué", ils vérifient pas souvent... par contre s'ils vérifient la vente est annulée et ils peuvent t'attaquer... je sais pas si c'est déjà arrivé... enfin bon personellement je déconseille le mensonge, ca mène jamais très très loin dans la vie 

Trouve toi un pote d'un pote qui est dans une de ces facs... tout le monde n'achete pas un mac par an  (sauf moi bien sur, mais je suis un cas clinique )


----------



## ipod83 (8 Mars 2007)

ok mais 12% le petit mensonge sur 2000, je prends de suite.:rateau: 
de plus c est pas comme mentir a sa housewife! 
j aime apple, et ma femme aussi


----------



## vinzouli (8 Mars 2007)

Va dire ca au directeur financier de chez Apple... 12% sur le prix total ca doit faire une bonne partie de leur marge...

Si le mensonge se généralise ils vérifieront... et ils peuvent le faire même apres la vente... ils ont ton numéro de compte en banque, ton adresse... une bonne petite plainte...

Enfin bon j'en ai profité mais j'avais le droit...
Et puis c'est 12% aujourd'hui, ca peut tres bien etre 8 demain... faut pas trop tirer sur la corde j'ai envie de te dire...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)

vinzouli a dit:


> je d&#233;conseille le mensonge, ca m&#232;ne jamais tr&#232;s tr&#232;s loin dans la vie



Et moi j'ai envie de te dire d'ouvrir les yeux sur le monde au lieu de balancer de pareilles conneries.


----------



## vinzouli (9 Mars 2007)

Mes yeux sont grands ouverts, chacun ses croyances, mais je connais aucune religion/secte/dogme/pensée qui fait l'apologie du mensonge... Si elle existe et si t'en fais partie, va te pendre ca vaut mieux pour le reste de l'humanité, tu nous tires vers le bas


----------



## yret (9 Mars 2007)

on sort du sujet là ...


----------



## béber1 (9 Mars 2007)

je sais mais je tiens &#224; y r&#233;pondre quand m&#234;me, car cela peut toujours servir.

&#199;a sent le vieux malentendu &#224; plein nez,  On sait tous que le Monde est gris , voire multicolore depuis tr&#232;s longtemps.
Aussi, c'est pas parce qu'on veut avoir les yeux ouverts ou parce qu'on le subit  qu'il faut pour cela admettre le mensonge,
ce n'est parce que la realit&#233; est complexe et amorale qu'on se doit absolument devoir exiger de tous des ideaux de v&#233;rit&#233; plac&#233;s au dessus de celle-ci.

C'est un vieux d&#233;bat pi&#233;g&#233; depuis des si&#232;cles, avec conventions et ignorances, inconsciences et aveuglements, insuffisances et avidit&#233;s, sophismes et pr&#233;jug&#233;s, peau d'banane et croc-en-jambe dans tous les coins...

Pour ma part, j'ai choisis le point de vue de Vinzouli _(qui n'est pas exclusivement que le sien, hein)_ parce que malheureusement nous avons dans notre majorit&#233; une conscience, et parce que, m&#234;me si dans le monde il existe l'exemple de tyrans ou de dictateurs qui  peuvent mourir dans leurs lit, la Verit&#233; nous revient un jour ou l'autre toujours en pleine gueule, et que si on la cache trop longtemps ou que l'on essaie de "faire" ou de vivre "avec", cela pourrit...


----------



## vinzouli (9 Mars 2007)

béber1 a dit:


> je sais mais je tiens à y répondre quand même, car cela peut toujours servir.
> 
> Ça sent le vieux malentendu à plein nez,  On sait tous que le Monde est gris , voire multicolore depuis très longtemps.
> Aussi, c'est pas parce qu'on veut avoir les yeux ouverts ou parce qu'on le subit  qu'il faut pour cela admettre le mensonge,
> ...



 Je plussoie bien sur...

J'étais trop énervé devant la réponse de Khyu pour argumenter comme tu l'as fait, on va pouvoir arreter le HS mais je te remercie... heureusement que le mensonge est pas pres d'être institutionnalisé... manquerait plus que ça, surtout en période pré-électorale... on subit déjà trop le manque de franchise de nos politiques pour être obligés de se mentir entre nous...

A bientot et trichez pas trop


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

Je ne crois pas m'&#233;garer de la discussion en parlant de mensonges.
Yret, arr&#232;te moi si je me trompe. 
Mentir ou p&#244; mentir &#224; Apple pour b&#233;n&#233;ficier de la reduc AOC.



> va te pendre ca vaut mieux pour le reste de l'humanit&#233;, tu nous tires vers le bas


vinzouli > Merci pour ton conseil. 

b&#233;ber1 > Je comprends rien.



> heureusement que le mensonge est pas pres d'&#234;tre institutionnalis&#233;


Biensur.

--------

Si t'es &#233;tudiant, que tu as pas de sous, que ta fac est pas AOC approuv&#232;&#232;&#232;d, Je vois pas o&#249; est le mal de passer par une reduc de 12&#37;. Apple marge l&#224; aussi. Et si &#212; grand Dieu, elle marge pas sur ce cas pr&#233;cis, elle s'impose. C'est le but. Ca les arrange tr&#232;s bien.
Ce mensonge en l'occurence, il te m&#232;nera en enfer. Tu arranges Apple&#169; et tu es content. C'est le mal.

Bande de tendu du slip.


----------



## theleoword (14 Mars 2007)

ipod83 a dit:


> en effet, le lien direct n' a plus l air de fonctionner...
> et ça depuis seulement quelques jours...
> j ai deux machines a acheter, pensez vous que ce soit temporaire???
> 400 en moins tout de même!
> :mouais:



je ne pense pas que çà soit risqué de commander sur le store Apple on campus. j'ai un amis a l'université de Paris 5 qui a commandé en intranet. Et aucun justificatif ne lui avait été demandé.

Je pense qu'en accedant au lien Apple Store "apple on campus" , l'etudiant c'est donc identifié en intranet et ceci fait office de justificatif.

Je pense que c'est toujours interessant d'avoir une peu plus que les 6% de reduction qu'offre l'Apple Store Education.

C'est vrai 12% de reduction sur l'Apple Store "Apple on Campus" c'est toujours à prendre. Et pourquoi pas le réinvestir dans la mofication du disque dure ou de la memoire.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2007)

Moi jai recu mon macbook (2GHZ 1Go 80Go blanc) le 1er Mars et je n'ai eu aucun probleme apres avoir utilisé ce lien alors n'hesitez pas une seconde. Moi ca ma permis de faire 150  d'economie


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2007)

La même offre est valable dans d'autres universités. Elle est également valable dans la mienne : Bordeaux 3. Par contre, pour accéder au store, il faut maintenant avoir le login et le mot de passe de quelqu'un de Bordeaux 3. Les prix sont quand même VRAIMENT intéressants ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2007)

EtuBx3 a dit:


> La même offre est valable dans d'autres universités. Elle est également valable dans la mienne : Bordeaux 3. Par contre, pour accéder au store, il faut maintenant avoir le login et le mot de passe de quelqu'un de Bordeaux 3. Les prix sont quand même VRAIMENT intéressants ...




Effectivement c'est possible avec le login et le code de quelqu'un de bordeaux 3, j'ai même l'impression que c'est la seule fac du programme qui permet de faire ça car c'est la seule qui permet une connexion depuis l'extérieur avec un mot de passe et login de bordeaux 3. L'adresse est etu.u-bordeaux3.fr
Sur cette page, il y a un macaron "Apple on campus" qui permet un lien vers le store. 
Y aurait-il quelqu'un de Bordeaux 3 qui pourrait me prêter son login et mot de passe ??

Je vais contacter leur campus Rep pour lui demander si c'est possible ...


----------



## Kenzakad (20 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous! Je suis toute nouvelle sur ce site. J'ai switché sur un Macbook en ayant appris grace à ce sujet de la réduction Apple On Campus. Je suis étudiante à Paris 7 et le campus rep nous a envoyé un mail qui indique que ce mois-ci jusqu'a mi mai, il y a 15% de réduction sur les Macbook, Macbook pro et iMac.
Je suis sure que ça pourrait en intéresser plus d'un parmi nous ! Je ne sais pas en revanche si ça marche sur toutes les facs ! Il faudrait lui demander. 
Son mail nous envoie vers son site: web.mac.com/aoc_paris7
Vous avez plus d'info?


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Avril 2007)

Non &#231;a ne marche que pour les facs concern&#233;es par l'AOC simplement tu dis que tu es dans la fac en question et c'est bon ( m&#234;me si c'est pas vrai  )


----------



## stevan (20 Avril 2007)

Hello tout le monde,

Moi je viens juste de commander mon MacBook Pro via l'Apple On Campus de l'Université de Nantes...
Je suis un peu déçu d'apprendre le début d'une promotion, je l'ai commandé trop tôt...

Chez nous la réduction va jusqu'à 12% sur un Mac (aussi sur le matériel Apple), et apparement la promo est assez intéressante en ce moment... 

Il y a le site spécial Apple On Campus de Nantes : http://web.mac.com/aoc.nantes

Sinon je vous laisse le lien direct sur le site de l'université

Par contre faut commander sur l'AppleStore... Aucun magasin en ville n'a voulu me faire la remise...:mouais:

A très vite.

Stévan.


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Avril 2007)

Sauf qu'il faut un login pour y acceder ...


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Juin 2007)

Un joli up ?


----------



## romain31000 (8 Août 2007)

Quelqu'un connait les restrictions en terme de quantit&#233; pour un achat AOC?
il me semble que c'est un ordi par an mais je suis pas sur!
j'ai achet&#233; un macbook en mai et la j'opterai bien pour l'iMac alu (a condition que je revende correctement mon macbook c2d)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

Un ordinateur de bureau et un ordinateur portable par an.
Donc tu peux tout à fait acheter un iMac si tu as déjà acheté un MB durant l'année universitaire.

Enjoy.


----------



## marabouma (8 Août 2007)

trés interessant cet réponses si c'est vrai j'adorerai faire profiter ma mère d'un nouveau mac


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

C'est vrai.


----------



## romain31000 (9 Août 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Un ordinateur de bureau et un ordinateur portable par an.
> Donc tu peux tout à fait acheter un iMac si tu as déjà acheté un MB durant l'année universitaire.
> 
> Enjoy.


 
ok merci de l'info


----------



## kristink (10 Août 2007)

tracy a dit:


> Ca parait etre un bon filon
> 
> Par contre j'espere qu'ils ne verifient pas apres coup...



eh si ils vérifient en te demandant ton certificat de scolarité....


----------



## Steph-24 (19 Août 2007)

Je profite du sujet pour poser ma question  

Est-ce que quelqu'un connait les prix de iLife et iWork avec l'AOC ?
Est-ce les même prix que le Store Education ?

Merci


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Août 2007)

AOC , c'est -12 &#37; et Apple Education c -6 %


----------



## Steph-24 (19 Août 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> AOC , c'est -12 % et Apple Education c -6 %



Parce que sur le Store Education, si je veux iWork par exemple, ça correspond à 12% de reduc et non pas 6%

Je comprend pas grand chose aux réducs Apple


----------



## Steph-24 (20 Août 2007)

Voilà donc je viens de téléphoner à l'Apple Store et j'ai commandé ma suite à iWork '08 pour 70,56.

Les prix sont donc les suivants : 
- Version grand public : 79
- Apple Store Education : 70,56
- Apple On Campus : 70,56

Même réduction de 12% pour le Store Education et le programme Apple On Campus.


----------



## legascon (24 Août 2007)

on peut l'avoir à 65 euros ici... si vous travaillez dans cette banque 

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/marley_fr?qprm=100016


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Août 2007)

J'adore


----------



## MeeD (6 Novembre 2007)

Je remonte un peu ce topic..

Via le Store AOC, ils demandent quelle pièce justificative ? Comment faut il la fournir et quand est-ce qu'ils la demandent ? Après que la commande soit prise ?


----------



## batiston (7 Novembre 2007)

Cette offre ne fonctionne que pour les facs ayant signé un partenariat avec apple. Il faut ensuite avoir un accès intranet à l'une de ces facs donc y être inscrit il me semble. Dans mon cas ils ont exigé l'adresse internet utilisant le serveur de la fac + numéro d'étudiant.


----------



## No Ma'am (7 Novembre 2007)

Pour ma part, on ne m'a rien demand&#233;. Je suis pass&#233; par la page d&#233;di&#233;e &#224; l'AOC http://www.apple.com/fr/aoc/, qui m'a orient&#233; vers l'intranet de ma fac (Aix-Marseille 1). Une fois mes identifiants et mots de passe entr&#233;s, j'ai &#233;t&#233; redirig&#233; vers l'Apple Store, avec la particularit&#233; qu'une banni&#232;re de taille importante avec les logos et nom de mon acad&#233;mie &#233;tait centr&#233;e sur la page d'accueil de l'Apple Store, et que bien s&#251;r les r&#233;ductions accord&#233;es &#233;taient imm&#233;diatement visibles sur le prix des produits dans cette page d'accueil d&#233;di&#233;e... Commande pass&#233;e normalement, et puis voil&#224;. Tranquillou.
Je pense que le fait de passer par l'Intranet d'une fac prouve en soit notre qualit&#233; d'&#233;tudiant ou de personnel de l'acad&#233;mie.


----------



## I-nino75 (8 Novembre 2007)

Salut à tous!!!
J'aimerais eclaircir une chose: je suis inscrit à l'IUFM de Paris mais aucun partenariat avec apple pourtant quand je suis dirigé vers l'AOC je rentre l'établissement plus la ville et la réduction sur le macbook que je veux acquérir s'effectue...alors??pensez vous que ca fctionne de cette manière ci??
Sinon autre solution ma copine est à la fac droit Paris V qui a quant à elle établie un accord avec apple...alors si je rentre son identifiant et son n°étudiant sur l'intranet de sa fac pourrais-je bénéficier de la réduction?
Dernière question: apple demande t-il des pièces justificatives comme photocopie de carte étudiant??
Merci à tous d'avoir eu la patience de traiter mon cas et attend votre réponse avec impatience!!!​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2007)

I-nino75 a dit:


> Salut à tous!!!
> J'aimerais eclaircir une chose: je suis inscrit à l'IUFM de Paris mais aucun partenariat avec apple pourtant quand je suis dirigé vers l'AOC je rentre l'établissement plus la ville et la réduction sur le macbook que je veux acquérir s'effectue...alors??pensez vous que ca fctionne de cette manière ci??
> Sinon autre solution ma copine est à la fac droit Paris V qui a quant à elle établie un accord avec apple...alors si je rentre son identifiant et son n°étudiant sur l'intranet de sa fac pourrais-je bénéficier de la réduction?
> Dernière question: apple demande t-il des pièces justificatives comme photocopie de carte étudiant??
> Merci à tous d'avoir eu la patience de traiter mon cas et attend votre réponse avec impatience!!!​



Hello.

Tu confonds aoc et reduc' étudiant.
Apple propose des réductions pour tout les étudiants, quelque soit la fac. Tu as 6/8% de reduc.
Tu as également l'aoc qui elle, n'est valable que pour certaines fac. Tu as dans ce cas 12% de reduc'.

En ce qui concerne ta magouille avec ta copine, fais comme tu le sens.
Il faudra que l'ordinateur soit au nom de ta copine.
Pour l'aoc, il me semble qu'ils vérifient beaucoup plus que pour la reduc étudiante de base.
En général, ils réclament une phototocopie de ta carte d'étudiant.

Tchou.


----------



## Antoine113 (8 Novembre 2007)

Hiya!

Si ça peut en aider quelques uns, j'ai moi même commandé un macbook noir :love: il y a quelques jours, par téléphone parce que ma fac n'avait pas l'intranet, et j'ai bien eu la réduction de 12%. Pas d'envoi de copie de ma carte d'étudiant, mais j'étais déjà dans leurs fichiers. Sans doute ont-ils accès aux informations des étudiants des facs partenaires....?

Bons achats avec la pomme!


----------



## No Ma'am (9 Novembre 2007)

Le seul problème apparemment, c'est si ta copine est susceptible de se commander un Mac durant l'année scolaire, vu qu'il existe une limitation d'1 ordi par année scolaire.
Après, en entrant l'identifiant et le mot de passe de ta copine, tu pourras faire la commande qui sera donc à son nom et qui sera donc tout à fait valide. Tu pourras même te faire livrer chez toi. Seule chose : il vaut mieux éviter une rupture amoureuse avant la livraison du Mac sinon cette histoire risque de se transformer en thriller


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2007)

La limitation à un ordinateur par an est uniquement valable pour l'aoc.

La reduction de base étudiante te permet d'acheter sur l'Apple Store Education:

Ordinateur de bureau : Une unité par année scolaire
Mac mini : Une unité par année scolaire 
Ordinateur portable : Une unité par année scolaire
Moniteur : Deux unités maximum par année scolaire
Logiciels : Deux unités maximum par titre de logiciel et par année scolaire


----------



## Stargazer (9 Novembre 2007)

Non non ! la limitation de l'aoc est identique &#224; celle de l'offre &#233;tudiante de base que tu cites.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Non non ! la limitation de l'aoc est identique à celle de l'offre étudiante de base que tu cites.



Au temps pour moi.

T'es encore étudiant toi ? En Histoire de l'Art de la Guinness ?   

On va pouvoir tous engueuler Bladrak qui m'a assuré que c'était qu'un seul ordi par an.


----------



## Stargazer (9 Novembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Au temps pour moi.
> 
> T'es encore étudiant toi ? En Histoire de l'Art de la Guinness ?
> 
> On va pouvoir tous engueuler Bladrak qui m'a assuré que c'était qu'un seul ordi par an.



Bah oui !  

D'ailleurs j'ai profité de l'aoc tout récemment ... 

Bladrak ... C'est qui ? Le type que même si tu l'as vu tu sais pas à quoi il ressemble ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Bah oui !
> 
> D'ailleurs j'ai profité de l'aoc tout récemment ...




Tiens donc ! Ca m'intéresse ct'histoire.  Te reste une place pour un macbook (pro) ? :rose:



Stargazer a dit:


> Bladrak ... C'est qui ? Le type que même si tu l'as vu tu sais pas à quoi il ressemble ?



Exactement ! 
Comment se fait il que tu t'en rappelles pô, il est de la même race que toi: il élève des bières dans des tavernes.


----------



## Stargazer (9 Novembre 2007)

je me souviens juste d'un petit (très petit ) barbu !  

Sinon si la règle est bonne un portable doit passer vu que c'est pas ce que j'ai commandé ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> je me souviens juste d'un *petit (très petit )* barbu !



WebO ? :mouais:


----------



## dudusiong (11 Novembre 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Non non ! la limitation de l'aoc est identique à celle de l'offre étudiante de base que tu cites.



Pour ceux que cela intéresserait, j'ai fait 2 copies d'écran qui montrent quelles sont les limitations pour l'achat d'ordinateurs avec l'offre Apple On Campus (AOC).

La limitation à un seul ordinateur et un écran par année universitaire est annoncée sur la page AOC de l'université Paris 7. Je n'ai pas trouvé une telle information sur le site d'Apple... peut-être ai-je mal cherché ?

J'ai accédé cette page via : http://www.apple.com/fr/aoc/
puis université Paris 7... puis mon identifiant et mot de passe.

Ensuite, un lien en bas de la page AOC de l'université permet d'accéder à l'Apple Store Education (il n'est pas mentionné le terme Apple On Campus... mais une fois entré dans le store les prix correspondent à l'offre "Apple On Campus" ; ils sont plus bas que ceux de l'offre Education). La page d'accès au store annonce les limitations de l'offre Education, qui sont pour chaque année scolaire :
1 mac de bureau
1 mac mini
1 portable
2 moniteurs
2 exemplaires de chaque logiciel
et autant d'iPod que l'on veut !

J'en conclue que, si la page AOC de l'université est correcte, l'offre AOC est plus restrictive que l'offre Education : 1 seul mac par année universitaire. :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Novembre 2007)

Ah oui effectivement j'avais zappé la 1ere page et ne tenais compte que de celle du store éducation ... :rateau: Que voulez vous aussi ? J'avais pas l'intention d'acheter des macs par paquet de 12 hein ! 

bladrak (je vois pas qui c'est je fais juste une capture du nom pour pas oublier  ) aurait raison ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Ah oui effectivement j'avais zappé la 1ere page et ne tenais compte que de celle du store éducation ... :rateau: Que voulez vous aussi ? J'avais pas l'intention d'acheter des macs par paquet de 12 hein !
> 
> bladrak (je vois pas qui c'est je fais juste une capture du nom pour pas oublier  ) aurait raison ?



On dirai.  

Aurevoir mbp aoc.


----------



## dudusiong (12 Novembre 2007)

Je me demande si le service commercial d'Apple réagirait et quelle serait sa réaction si l'on osait outrepasser la limite d'un Mac par année universitaire ???  

L'un d'entre-vous s'est-il risqué à commander 2 ordinateurs dans la même année ? (l'imprudent !  ) [...peut-être en parfaite méconnaissance de la règle d'un mac par an]

Merci de nous faire profiter de votre expérience.    :rose:


----------



## tribo (12 Novembre 2007)

En même temps quand on est étudiant et bien on connaît plein d'autres étudiants donc c'est facile de trouver quelqu'un qui l'achète à notre place :rose: 

Mais bon si seulement j'avais les moyens d'acheter plusieurs macs en une année


----------



## dudusiong (13 Novembre 2007)

tribo a dit:


> Mais bon si seulement j'avais les moyens d'acheter plusieurs macs en une année



Je pensais plutôt au cas où on a acheté un Mac pour soi et que l'on voudrait faire profiter de l'offre AOC a un proche... qui n'est pas étudiant


----------



## Pepito Banzaï (30 Janvier 2008)

pfffff, j'ai tenté ma chance au tél pour l'aoc (lyon 2 mon ancienne fac fait partie de ce programme), et vlan, on me demande un justificatif.

Que fais-je ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2008)

Pepito Banzaï a dit:


> pfffff, j'ai tenté ma chance au tél pour l'aoc (lyon 2 mon ancienne fac fait partie de ce programme), et vlan, on me demande un justificatif.
> 
> Que fais-je ?



- Tu demandes à une connaissance sur Lyon 2 de te filer une photocopie de sa carte
- Tu fais la sortie de la fac en demandant à des gens si ils peuvent te filer une photocopie de leur carte étudiant.
- Tu attends gentiment sans rien envoyer.

En général, quand tu commandes par téléphone, le commercial Apple te demande d'envoyer un justificatif sur son mail. Si tu n'envoies rien, il y a des chances qu'il s'en rende pas compte.


----------



## Pepito Banzaï (30 Janvier 2008)

ok, merci de ces conseils. Je vais essayer de laisser pour voir ce que ça donne.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2008)

Pepito Banzaï a dit:


> ok, merci de ces conseils. Je vais essayer de laisser pour voir ce que ça donne.



Si le commercial te relance, file lui une photocopie de la carte d'étudiant d'un contact, quelqu'il soit.
Si il est pas content parce que le nom ne correspond pas, indique que c'est un cadeau pour le détenteur de la carte. 

Tiens nous au jus.
Ce serai intéressant de savoir si ils insistent pour réclamer les justificatifs.


----------



## Stargazer (30 Janvier 2008)

Tu le veux vraiment ton macbook pro toi !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2008)

Stargazer a dit:


> Tu le veux vraiment ton macbook pro toi !



Mais moi mOsieur, je suis en règle !


----------



## Pepito Banzaï (13 Février 2008)

Alors, je vous tiens au courant de ma petite histoire expliquée ci-dessus : j'ai donc ignoré la demande de justificatif (qui émanait directement du compte mail de mon "conseiller clientèle" et non d'une adresse générique apple store contrairement au descriptif de la commande et aux divers conformation de paiement ...).

Bien m'en a pris : j'ai reçu mon macpro aujourd'hui et je n'ai pas eu de rappel concernant le justificatif à fournir.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (13 Février 2008)

C'est génial, ça! Faudrait que je teste, vu que mon ancienne fac, Paris 5 fait l'aoc mais pas Evry où je suis actuellement...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2008)

Pepito Banzaï a dit:


> Alors, je vous tiens au courant de ma petite histoire expliquée ci-dessus : j'ai donc ignoré la demande de justificatif (qui émanait directement du compte mail de mon "conseiller clientèle" et non d'une adresse générique apple store contrairement au descriptif de la commande et aux divers conformation de paiement ...).
> 
> Bien m'en a pris : j'ai reçu mon macpro aujourd'hui et je n'ai pas eu de rappel concernant le justificatif à fournir.



Attends encore un peu avant de souffler. On sait jamais.


----------



## marabouma (7 Mars 2008)

Moi pour mon expérience personnel j'ai acheté un imac 24" en septembre et pris un macbook le mois d'après avec L'AOC sans aucun problème..


----------



## adrenergique (7 Mars 2008)

Je vous dirai ça sous peu.

J'ai commandé un MB en janvier pour mon frère avec ma remise AOC.
Je vais commander un MBP cette semaine....

Comment vont-il réagir??? Le gros méchant client qui veut acheter un mac de plus?

De toute manière c'est simple si un employé m'appelle pour me dire que c'est pas possible je lui dirai:
-Soit c'est 12% soit je commande rien et nulle part.
-Soit c'est 12 % sous mon nom soit ce sera 12% sous le nom d'un de mes collègues PCiste...

On verra ça bientôt!


----------



## adrenergique (7 Mars 2008)

J'ai appelé:
commande passée sans problème. Suffit d'être gentil.

Résultat:
MB commandé le 5/12/07 en AOC
MBP commandé le 7/03/08 en AOC également.


----------



## Trulex (7 Mars 2008)

adrenergique a dit:


> J'ai appelé:
> commande passée sans problème. Suffit d'être gentil.
> 
> Résultat:
> ...



t'a obtenu quoi comme délais...pour l'expédition?


----------



## adrenergique (7 Mars 2008)

Pour l'instant c'est au 13 Mars pck j'ai changé le HDD.

Ca devrait partir un peu avant.


----------



## loubel (29 Décembre 2008)

nekonoryu a dit:


> voila une offre interessante. vous cherchez du materiel apple avec 12% de reduction.
> Il existe un programme qui s'appelle Apple On Campus.
> 
> Le programme Apple On Campus  permet de beneficier de 12% de reduction sur le materiel Apple. Pour ceux à qui çà interesse, je vous donne le lien direct de Apple Store de ULP Strasbourg I : http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/marley_fr?qprm=75300
> ...


Bonsoir,
lorsque je clique sur le lien pour accéder à la page offrant les 12% de réductions j'ai page blanche, rien ne s'ouvre !
Quelqu'un a t-il la solution car je souhaite acheter cette semaine un mac book et forcément l'idée des 12% de réduc me motive !
Je ne suis plus étudiante alors quelle est la solution en passant par une connexion normale !
merci de vos réponse


----------



## NightWalker (30 Décembre 2008)

loubel a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> lorsque je clique sur le lien pour accéder à la page offrant les 12% de réductions j'ai page blanche, rien ne s'ouvre !
> Quelqu'un a t-il la solution car je souhaite acheter cette semaine un mac book et forcément l'idée des 12% de réduc me motive !
> Je ne suis plus étudiante alors quelle est la solution en passant par une connexion normale !
> merci de vos réponse



Est-ce qu'on n'est pas obligé de se connecter depuis la fac ?


----------



## TheJohn42 (5 Janvier 2009)

Hello tout le monde, j'ai commander mon MP hier soir et je viens de recevoir un mail pour me donner le n° de colis donc il a ete expédié ce matin il devrais arriver le 7/01
En regardant sur google j'ai trouver 2 site de fac qui sont de l'AOC et qui n'ont pas sécurisé leurs accès, voila donc les liens pour achetter avec les -12%

IUT de poitier: http://store.apple.com/fr_aoc_5000555
U de provence (aix-marseille): http://store.apple.com/fr_aoc_118294

Perso l'hors de ma commande ils ne m'ont rien demander et en plus jusqu'au 6/01 il y a une imprimante offerte ou -90 sur une imprimante pour l'achat d'un mac (par rembourcement)


----------



## TheJohn42 (8 Janvier 2009)

SA y est recu aucun prob. merci apple !!!


----------



## eliotus (15 Février 2009)

Ma cousine est étudiante a paris 5 en fac de médecine et elle a accès a des réductions Apple on campus, elle m'a donc passé ses identifiants afin de commander un MacBook.
Mais avant de le commander je me demande sous quel nom je doit le faire, sous le mien et au cas ou je joins son justificatif ou alors sous son nom?

Cordialement

Eliotus


----------



## TheJohn42 (15 Février 2009)

Met ce que tu veux car de toute façon tu peut lui faire un cadeau ...
Et puis ils ne vérifient rien ..


----------



## eliotus (15 Février 2009)

Et question garantie, si c'est commandé avec l'AOC, ils ne me demanderons rien en cas de problème? 
Et je met mon nom et au cas où je leur fournis le justificatif de ma cousine?


----------



## TheJohn42 (15 Février 2009)

Commande sur le net tu fait une commande normal (met a ton nom, ton adresse, etc...)
En cas de probleme tu a une garantie classique tu a une vrais facture aucun probleme


----------



## eliotus (15 Février 2009)

Merci du conseil "john" Bonne soirée


----------



## TheJohn42 (15 Février 2009)

Bonne soirée, 
ps: j'ai commander sur l'AOC et a aucun moment ils te demande quoi que ce soit


----------



## corrs78 (17 Février 2009)

TheJohn42 a dit:


> Bonne soirée,
> ps: j'ai commander sur l'AOC et a aucun moment ils te demande quoi que ce soit



Prévient nous quand tu recevra la bête.


----------



## Boris 41 (17 Février 2009)

TheJohn42 a dit:


> Bonne soirée,
> ps: j'ai commander sur l'AOC et a aucun moment ils te demande quoi que ce soit



Ils ne le font qu'après la commande et pas directement en ligne et c'est aléatoire, pas systématique


----------



## corrs78 (17 Février 2009)

Je vais peut-être tenter ma chance alors.


----------



## TheJohn42 (18 Février 2009)

corrs78 a dit:


> Prévient nous quand tu recevra la bête.


deja recu il y a un bon moment CF sur ce post


----------



## TheJohn42 (18 Février 2009)

je compte recommander un Imac sur L'AOC, si il verrifi je dirai que je ne suis plus de l'établissement et c tout de toute façon qui ne tente rien n'a rien


----------



## yret (18 Février 2009)

et un peu de discrétion à ce sujet ?


----------



## TheJohn42 (18 Février 2009)

comment ca ?


----------



## NightWalker (18 Février 2009)

TheJohn42 a dit:


> comment ca ?



ben tu es dans un forum public et tu dis ouvertement que tu vas "grouger" Apple...


----------



## yret (18 Février 2009)

voilà , c'est exactement cela ...


----------



## TheJohn42 (18 Février 2009)

franchement ils ont qu'a revoir un peut leurs truc, 
Mais bon c'est vrais, ... je parle trop :/
On paye deja assez chere nos machine et en plus ils laisse des portes ouverte pour des reduc. Il ont qu'a baisser leurs prix de 12% ...


----------



## NightWalker (18 Février 2009)

TheJohn42 a dit:


> franchement ils ont qu'a revoir un peut leurs truc,
> Mais bon c'est vrais, ... je parle trop :/
> On paye deja assez chere nos machine et en plus ils laisse des portes ouverte pour des reduc. Il ont qu'a baisser leurs prix de 12% ...



Il faudra faire pareil alors avec les billets de train, ciné, musée, spectacles... etc
Quel est l'intérêt de faire des tarifs étudiants et non étudiant ? ou passer des accords avec des universités (AOC) ? Pourquoi ne pas supprimer le tarif étudiant et laisser tout le monde payer le même prix ?


----------



## corrs78 (18 Février 2009)

NightWalker a dit:


> Il faudra faire pareil alors avec les billets de train, ciné, musée, spectacles... etc
> Quel est l'intérêt de faire des tarifs étudiants et non étudiant ? ou passer des accords avec des universités (AOC) ? Pourquoi ne pas supprimer le tarif étudiant et laisser tout le monde payer le même prix ?



Complètement d'accord avec toi.


----------



## Xaveos (19 Février 2009)

Ca y est!
J'ai passé la commande dimanche soir. 
Tout est passé...
J'ai pris un MacBook Blanc avec iWork 09' préinstallé.
Départ du dépôt sous 3 jours : effectué!
Il est ce soir en pologne il me semble d'après le suivi UPS après être passé par la Corée et Shangai.
La livraison qui était estimée au 24-25 février est aujourd'hui au... 20 février! 
J'espère que UPS va venir faire un tour chez moi demain...
Merci Apple On Campus!


----------



## corrs78 (21 Février 2009)

tu as pris sur lequel AS ? Aix/marseille ou Poitier


----------



## yret (22 Février 2009)

Décidemment, vous êtes impayables ! 

à votre place, j'appellerais même ces universités pour les remercier de s'être servies d'elles ...  

en plus, en cherchant bien, vous pourriez en trouver d'autres ...


----------



## mastrouz (22 Février 2009)

Sur ce sujet (ici) je me suis fait traiter de hors la loi... faites gaffe, les gens sont agressifs ici ! des fois du moins. En tous cas, aucune vérification, ni pour ma belle soeur... et puis je me suis fait rembourser 70 pour un pixel mort, alors ca fait le MBP au prix du MB...


----------



## yret (22 Février 2009)

Le problème n'est pas vraiment de savoir comment gagner 12% ... bien qu'on puisse en discuter ... mais la moindre des choses est sûrement de rester discret sur le sujet afin que d'autres puissent en profiter et en sachant qu'internet est lu par des millions de personnes ... dont ces universités elles-mêmes et Apple accessoirement !! 

Après on appelle cela comme on veut: moi je dirais que c'est du bon sens ... voire de l'intelligence ...


----------



## loaloa (3 Mars 2009)

vinzouli a dit:


> on peut pas dire que ce soit "risqué", ils vérifient pas souvent... par contre s'ils vérifient la vente est annulée et ils peuvent t'attaquer... je sais pas si c'est déjà arrivé... enfin bon personellement je déconseille le mensonge, ca mène jamais très très loin dans la vie



Ca ne mène jamais trés loin dans la vie? Va dire ça à n'importe quel homme politique!


----------



## eliotus (6 Mars 2009)

J'ai commandé sur l'apple store AOC, avec les identifiants de personnes de ma famille qui travaillent a paris 5(université) et tout est bien arrivé et je n'ai eu aucun contrôle.
Voila, donc vous pouvez commander les yeux fermés mais on n'est jamais à l'abris d'un contrôle...


----------



## yret (7 Mars 2009)

en fait c'est comme sur la route !!


----------



## Cyrillo77 (13 Juin 2009)

ça marche pas mal ce truc...


----------



## aurelius03 (2 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir, j'aurais voulu savoir si d'autres personnes avait bénéficier de cette réduction de 12% grâce a l'aoc.

Je suis étudiant mais mon université n'est pas affilié à apple mais je trouve sa complètement débile que certains y est droit et pas d'autres !!!.

Vos avis sur la questions .

Moi je vais l'utiliser tout de même (enfin pour Noël ) je pense en espérant qu'aucune vérification n'est lieu


----------



## NightWalker (2 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Il faut savoir que le programme AOC est une affiliation. Un accord entre ton université et Apple. Peut-être que ton univ ne souhaite pas cette affiliation ? ou si Apple l'a refusé pourquoi ? mais ce dernier m'étonnerait un peu sachant que Apple a tout à gagner en affiliant le plus possible de l'univ.

Normalement pour pouvoir bénéficier AOC, il faut être étudiant de l'université affiliée car à la commande certains codes sont demandés. Et il semblerait qu'un étudiant ne peut utiliser son code qu'une fois dans l'année ou un truc comme ça. Le plus simple est de passer par un copain qui est étudiant dans l'université affiliée et qui s'en fiche des Mac.


----------



## victa (2 Novembre 2009)

faux ! Déjà fait, en passant via le "lien" de l'université. J'ai commandé un macbook pro directement sur mon lieu de travail et je n'ai eu AUCUNE vérification !
J'ai peut être eu de la chance, mais en tout cas, c'est mon expérience.

J'ai tenté l'aventure, car, il faut l'avouer, ma copine est dans une fac partenaire... Au cas où, ça aurait pu être utile


----------



## NightWalker (2 Novembre 2009)

victa a dit:


> *faux !* Déjà fait, en passant via le "lien" de l'université. J'ai commandé un macbook pro directement sur mon lieu de travail et je n'ai eu AUCUNE vérification !
> J'ai peut être eu de la chance, mais en tout cas, c'est mon expérience.
> 
> J'ai tenté l'aventure, car, il faut l'avouer, ma copine est dans une fac partenaire... Au cas où, ça aurait pu être utile



J'ai bien dit *normalement*, pour certaines univ, ils sont obligés de passer par l'intranet de leur univ.


----------



## croc_fr (3 Novembre 2009)

NightWalker a dit:


> J'ai bien dit *normalement*, pour certaines univ, ils sont obligés de passer par l'intranet de leur univ.



lien privé NW

Ouais c'est un peu foireux, mais sa vient des facs.
L'autre foi j'avais la flemme de mettre mes identifiants pour accéder à l'aoc alors j'ai cliqué sur OK sans les mettre. Faites le test...
Ensuite je tombe pas sur un intranet mais un site apple IDENTIQUE au apple store éducation mais avec les 12%, avec aucun moment où il y a marqué APPLE AOC GRENOBLE. C'est d'ailleurs le même site pour les 3 facs de Grenoble qui ont pourtant 3 administrations distinctes.

Après j'ai jamais commandé sur l'aoc, donc je sais pas s'il demande des cartes d'étudiants.


----------



## aurelius03 (3 Novembre 2009)

il y a t'il des personnes pour qui un justificatif à été demandé.
Et si oui quand est ce qu'il est demandé.

Sinon  est ce que cela a bien fonctionner pour vous (avec ou sans justif) et étant ou non étudiant ?


----------



## aurelius03 (4 Novembre 2009)

Personne ?


----------



## victa (4 Novembre 2009)

Regarde deux, trois messages plus haut, et je te donne mon expérience... ;-)


----------



## manix93 (4 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour !

J'ai commandé cette année sur un AOC paris (univ paris 5) certainement la même que "Eliotus" ...

Demande de justificatif le lendemain par Apple ...:rateau:  Etant étudiant j'ai scan ma carte; mais j'ai eu une grosse pensée pour cette discution sur macgé 

Bref .. les contrôles sont certainement aléatoire .. la preuve en est 

Aussi; je rejoint ce que disais "Yret" plus haut :



> Le problème n'est pas vraiment de savoir comment gagner 12% ... bien qu'on puisse en discuter ... mais la moindre des choses est sûrement de rester discret sur le sujet afin que d'autres puissent en profiter et en sachant qu'internet est lu par des millions de personnes ... dont ces universités elles mêmes et Apple accessoirement !!


 
Le risque final est de ne plus avoir de réduction tout court .. et sa serait bien dommage pour les étudiants/enseignants ...

Efectivement, sa fait plaisir d'avoir une réduc surtout sur les produits Apple ... mais doutez vous bien que pour vous c'est tout bénéf si vous avez outrepassé le système et les contrôles .. il n'en va pas de même des futurs acheteurs; et "inciter" consciemment ou inconsciemment les autres à utiliser se système va certainement avoir une incidence ... Qui dans le pire des cas sera l'arrêt des réduc.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2009)

quoiqu'il en soit, il est interdit de communiquer les liens des AOC


----------



## Cyrillo77 (4 Novembre 2009)

ça marche pas besoin d'etre etudiant et apple s'en tapent c'est toujours une machine de vendue...  au pire des cas ils remboursent et vous n'avez pas la machine.


----------



## twinworld (4 Novembre 2009)

Evidemment qu'il y a besoin d'être étudiant. Et Apple ne s'en tape pas, puiqu'ils font des vérifications. Ils ne contrôlent pas tout, mais ça veut pas dire qu'ils s'en foutent ou que l'affiliation n'est pas obligatoire.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (4 Novembre 2009)




----------



## jojo1987 (22 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous et deja toutes mes felicitations pour tenir à jour ce post tres precieux et tres utile. Je me permet de venir poster pour vous demander quelques renseignements : 
ma situation : je souhaite acquerir un macbook air et la reduction proposée par l AOC est plutot consequente. j ai une carte d etudiant avec ma photo de l univ paris 1 datant de 07 08 ( prise en charge par L AOC). De plus j ai une adresse mail valide en univ-paris1 que je continue a utiliser.
Pensez vous que n etant plus etudiant en 2009 2010 a Paris 1  je peux quand meme passer commande par telephone pour beneficier de la remise AOC en donnant comme justif mon adresse mail de l ecole qui elle est toujours valide?
Merci d avance pour vos reponses et vos experiences.


----------



## twinworld (22 Novembre 2009)

jojo1987 a dit:


> Pensez vous que n etant plus etudiant en 2009 2010 a Paris 1  je peux quand meme passer commande par telephone pour beneficier de la remise AOC en donnant comme justif mon adresse mail de l ecole qui elle est toujours valide?


non, règlementairement vous ne pouvez pas.


----------



## jojo1987 (22 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour cette reponse ultra rapide. Reglementairement jai compris que non. Que me conseillez vous? si je passe commande par telephone ou par internet sur le site d aoc pour poitiers ou centrale paris qui ne demandent pas de se logguer, ais je un gros risque d etre controlé? Si je passe commande par telephone, quels sont les justifs demandés?Puis je qd mm tenter le coup avec mon adresse mail univ-paris1 ou cela ne sera ppas assez convaincant pour le commercial apple?
Merci


----------



## twinworld (22 Novembre 2009)

non mais je réponds pas sur les risques que vous prenez en "cheatant". Moi je me contente que de pointer ce que dit le règlement.  Le reste, c'est à vous de voir. 

Les conditions d'utilisation du forum http://forums.macg.co/faq.php?faq=conditions#faq_cufm disent que le contenu des messages 


> Vous devez vous plier au droit en vigueur []


----------



## Cyrillo77 (22 Novembre 2009)

t'inquietes pas les gendarmes viendront pas chez toi mdr.
tu peux passer commande sans risque 
au pire des cas ta commande sera annulée


----------



## TiteLine (22 Novembre 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> non mais je réponds pas sur les risques que vous prenez en "cheatant". Moi je me contente que de pointer ce que dit le règlement.  Le reste, c'est à vous de voir.
> 
> Les conditions d'utilisation du forum http://forums.macg.co/faq.php?faq=conditions#faq_cufm disent que le contenu des messages




Sans compter que le site de MacGé est probablement lu par le personnel d'Apple.

Il me semble d'ailleurs avoir lu plusieurs témoignages de contrôle. Certes, en "trichant" on risque juste de se faire contrôler et voir sa commande annulée si on n'est pas "éligible" mais à la longue, cela ne risque-t-il pas d'entraîner la suppression pure et simple de certaines remises? (bah ouais, quand on en a marre de toujours devoir tout vérifier, on finit par employer les grands moyens )

Je ne parle pas que de l'offre AOC mais également de l'offre éducation. Cela serait dommage qu'elle soit remise en question alors que les étudiants pas forcément nantis et ayant déjà pas mal de frais méritent bien un coup de pouce.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (22 Novembre 2009)

c'est quand meme des étudiants qui donnent ces astuces donc...


----------



## l'écrit vain (22 Novembre 2009)

Cyrillo77 a dit:


> c'est quand meme des étudiants qui donnent ces astuces donc...



...donc ? Moi j'aurais tendance à être d'accord avec Enrin.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (22 Novembre 2009)

que les étudiants ne diffusent pas ces astuces c'est tout.
tu trouves un billet de 100euros tu vas pas le laisser par terre ;-)


----------



## jugnin (22 Novembre 2009)

Cyrillo77 a dit:


> que les étudiants ne diffusent pas ces astuces c'est tout.
> tu trouves un billet de 100euros tu vas pas le laisser par terre ;-)



Ah c'est clair. D'ailleurs, je suis tombé sur une page de Wikipedia qui explique comment fabriquer la cocaïne, assez bien faite du reste. Je me suis dit que si c'était diffusé, c'est bien pour qu'on s'en serve, donc je compte bien installer un labo dans la forêt.

Voilà. C'est une blague, la drogue c'est mal. Pour être en bonne santé, mangez cinq fruits et légumes par jour.

Je trouve ton argumentaire complètement fallacieux. Détourner l'AOC c'est une chose, mais la moindre des choses est de l'assumer.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (22 Novembre 2009)




----------



## twinworld (22 Novembre 2009)

Cyrillo77 a dit:


> que les étudiants ne diffusent pas ces astuces c'est tout.
> tu trouves un billet de 100euros tu vas pas le laisser par terre ;-)


ça m'a toujours agacé ces gens qui font des actes illégaux ou répréhensibles et qui rejettent la responsabilité sur les opportunités qui leurs sont offertes par la technologie. 

C'est normal de pirater parce que les flux des opérateurs le permettent. 
C'est normal de pas payer un disque parce que c'est trop cher  et qu'on peut les avoir sans payer. 
etc, etc.

passer les limites, soit, mais faut au moins assumer ce qu'on est.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h23 ----------




jugnin a dit:


> Détourner l'AOC c'est une chose, mais la moindre des choses est de l'assumer.


j'avais pas vu le message. +1, donc.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (22 Novembre 2009)

un radin qui n'a pas les moyens lol
tu sais ya pas que les macs ipod aussi si tu es un peu malin au lieu de payer 259euros un classic tu peux toucher ça à 190euros  les touch à 379 on trouve ça à 270euros etc... ça par contre c'est légal on trouve ça sur ebay bon ça vient directement des USA.


----------



## ThurstonMoore (22 Novembre 2009)

L'argumentaire fallacieux il est plutôt chez ceux qui défendent des notions iniques telle que la propriété intellectuelle (au contraire de la propriété physique qui elle est bien réelle). Pour la remarque sur la coke pareil même si je considère aussi que "la drogue c'est mal" j'ai rien contre le type qui en fabrique en vend et qui répond à une demande (c'est un travail complètement honorable), ni contre le gars qui se fait des rails chez lui. Après tout ils ne m'agressent pas.

Bon le coup de gueule étant passé revenons en au sujet.

S'il est "moralement" reprochable à une personne de profiter de l'AOC alors que celle cie ne devrait théoriquement pas en bénéficier (bouh le menteur l'est pas étudiant bouhhh), on peut néanmoins tout de même faire le constat qu'il ne sont pas bien malins chez la pomme alors qu'ils pourraient facilement résorber le problème soit en demandant systématiquement un justificatif avec le paiement, soit en réservant ces offres dans les apple store et revendeur en demandant la présentation physique de ladite carte.

Bref match nul! Les protagonistes sont renvoyés dos à dos!


----------



## twinworld (22 Novembre 2009)

ThurstonMoore a dit:


> Bref match nul! Les protagonistes sont renvoyés dos à dos!


bof, je trouve pas. Vous ne faîtes que reprendre l'argumentaire : "si Apple fait pas, alors on peut très bien profiter de la faille". La question n'est pas de savoir si ceux qui profitent ont raison ou pas, c'est juste que ceux qui profitent doivent aussi accepter le qualificatif qui va avec : profiteur, tricheur, voleur, ou que sais-je encore. 

Il y a une règle. Ils ne la respectent pas. Faut juste admettre ça. C'est tout.


----------



## ThurstonMoore (22 Novembre 2009)

Disons qu'Apple devraient quand même veiller a ce que leur règles soient respectées.


----------



## NightWalker (22 Novembre 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> bof, je trouve pas. Vous ne faîtes que reprendre l'argumentaire : "si Apple fait pas, alors on peut très bien profiter de la faille". La question n'est pas de savoir si ceux qui profitent ont raison ou pas, c'est juste que ceux qui profitent doivent aussi accepter le qualificatif qui va avec : profiteur, tricheur, voleur, ou que sais-je encore.
> 
> Il y a une règle. Ils ne la respectent pas. Faut juste admettre ça. C'est tout.



Je trouve aussi... même chose que de dire je pirate parce que le contrôle sera difficile ?
Bien sur c'est la faute d'Apple de vouloir simplifier les achats des "éligibles". J'en suis sur que ce sont les mêmes qui vont râler si Apple demande de justifier en envoyant la photocopie de la carte d'étudiant, attestation de l'université (oui la carte étudiant peut être falsifiée)...etc Ils disent qu'Apple n'a qu'à contrôler, car ils ne sont pas concernés. Tant pis pour les éligibles.

Ce qui m'étonne c'est qu'il y en a des demandes de conseils de tricherie sur la place publique ???


----------



## ThurstonMoore (23 Novembre 2009)

Vous n'argumentez pas et vous vous contentez de balancer des sophismes.
Il est évident qu'Apple doit durcir sa politique concernant les AOC. Certes ça ne justifie aucunement l'attitude des profiteurs mais de l'autre côte faut pas se plaindre de se faire voler quand on ne prend pas les dispositions ad hoc.


----------



## twinworld (23 Novembre 2009)

ThurstonMoore a dit:


> vous vous contentez de balancer des sophismes.


mouarf... "sophismes", tout de suite les gros mots !!


----------



## jugnin (23 Novembre 2009)

ThurstonMoore a dit:


> Vous n'argumentez pas et vous vous contentez de balancer des sophismes.
> Il est évident qu'Apple doit durcir sa politique concernant les AOC. Certes ça ne justifie aucunement l'attitude des profiteurs mais de l'autre côte faut pas se plaindre de se faire voler quand on ne prend pas les dispositions ad hoc.



C'est toi, le sophisme. Au passage tu devrais retourner en consulter la définition, je trouve.

Y'a pas grand chose à argumenter si on sait de quoi on parle. On n'a pas condamné ceux qui détournent l'AOC. ça pourrait faire l'objet d'un débat, mais ce n'est pas celui qui est posé ici. On dit juste qu'il faut assumer ce que l'on fait à sa juste valeur. En l'occurrence, c'est de la fraude dont Apple et les étudiants qui donnent les astuces ne sauraient être désignés comme responsables, comme avait l'air de le sous entendre Cyrillio. Même si c'est l'occasion qui fait le larron, le larron reste le larron, même lorsqu'il subtilise un gâteau insolemment laissé sur le rebord d'une fenêtre. Je préfère les larrons qui s'assument.

Mais cela dit, je tiens juste à ne pas te laisser me faire dire ce que je n'ai pas dit, puisque sur le fond, non, on n'est pas d'accord. Avec ton raisonnement consistant à dire qu'il appartient au détenteur du bien de le protéger, à défaut du quoi on ne peut que lui imputer la responsabilité de son vol, on peut légitimer bien des délits.


----------



## NightWalker (23 Novembre 2009)

Ah... parce que ce que j'ai dit n'est qu'une aberration ???


----------



## jugnin (23 Novembre 2009)

NightWalker a dit:


> Ah... parce que ce que j'ai dit n'est qu'une aberration ???



Non, un sophisme.


----------



## twinworld (23 Novembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> C'est toi, le sophisme. Au passage tu devrais retourner en consulter la définition, je trouve.


oui mais bon... faut aller dans le dictionnaire, et tout ça.. c'est dur !


----------



## NightWalker (23 Novembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Non, un sophisme.



Ah oui c'est vrai... 
J'ai l'impression qu'il vient d'apprendre ce mot, car il l'a sorti à plusieurs reprises dans les commentaires des actus MacGé


----------



## twinworld (23 Novembre 2009)

NightWalker a dit:


> Ah oui c'est vrai...
> J'ai l'impression qu'il vient d'apprendre ce mot, car il l'a sorti à plusieurs reprises dans les commentaires des actus MacGé


c'est marrant c'est exactement la remarque que je m'étais faite, sans avoir vu les commentaires. Mais je trouvais que dire "ah on a entendu un nouveau mot dans la cours de récré" ça le faisait pas comme message de bienvenue


----------



## eman (15 Mars 2010)

aurelius03 a dit:


> il y a t'il des personnes pour qui un justificatif à été demandé.
> Et si oui quand est ce qu'il est demandé.
> 
> Sinon  est ce que cela a bien fonctionner pour vous (avec ou sans justif) et étant ou non étudiant ?



J'ai récemment mis de coté dans mon panier un Imac 27" sur l'apple on campus paris Descartes. Le lendemain j'ai été appelé par un responsable des ventes qui m'a demandé un justificatif le jour ou j'acheterais l'ordi. 

*Anecdote:* il m'a envoyé un devis qui ne correspondait pas du tout à mon panier. 
Au lieu de 1338 (imac 27"+ télécommande) ils m'a facturé 1750 (AppleCare 124, imac 1324, télécommande 15,89) hors le total ne fait pas 1750 mais 1463. Du grand n'imorte quoi. 

Du coup je ne sais pas si j'acheterais sur ce store...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2010)

aurelius03 a dit:


> Bonsoir, j'aurais voulu savoir si d'autres personnes avait bénéficier de cette réduction de 12% grâce a l'aoc.
> 
> Je suis étudiant mais mon université n'est pas affilié à apple mais je trouve sa complètement débile que certains y est droit et pas d'autres !!!.
> 
> ...



Si tu regardes autour de toi et que tu rigolerais pas en te disant que tes assoc étudiant sont des gens qui servent à rien peut être que tu aurais l'AOC, en attendant tout ceux qui achète a 12 % illégalement, n'ont pas de conscience vis à vis des étudiants futurs, si l'offre est supprimé, dans ma fac on avait même les logiciels à - 80 %, offre supprimé à cause de gens comme vous.

Normal donc que sa énerve certain d'entre nous. Vous voulez tout pas cher en faisant rien pour, mais vous plaindre sa .... vous êtes très fort, et pour vous justifiez aussi.

Tout les étudiants ont 6 %, au lieu de perdre du temps ici prend contact avec APPLE pour savoir comment faire parti de l'AOC, avec ta fac, ton école bref.


----------



## taz_60 (16 Mars 2010)

Oui ça serait interessant de savoir comment sont définis les partenariats Apple On Campus. Il y a peut être un principe d'achat de machines pour l'école. Par exemple, mon école (l'IESA) dispose d'Apple On Campus. leur parc de machine est principaement sur PC, mais pour l'IESA multimédia, plusieurs salles sont équipées d'imac 24" (pour le graphisme, la video, la 3D, etc...). Ca doit ce compter en une soixantaine d'imacs. 

A l'occasion je demanderai à la direction comment le partenariat a été établi.

En attendant, mon mac actuel, je l'ai acheté avec la simple remise Apple Store Education de 6%, et j'étais déjà bien content! A savoir qu'à l'époque je n'ai pas reçu de demande de justuificatif (même si j'étais déjà étudiant, hein!). J'ai pas cherché à frauder. Par contre pour ma future machine, le rabais d'AOC va vraiment me faire plaisir. 1400 euros le premier futur MBP 15" (si les prix ne varient pas), c'est quand même plus que sympathique. Je pense que pour l'AOC il y a plus de contrôles, même si c'est moins accessible (pour l'IESA, j'accede à l'AOC via l'intranet de l'école).


----------



## eman (12 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Après mon hésitation (voir plus haut) sur l'AOC descartes, j'ai passé commande sur le store de Poitiers.
J'ai tout d'abord mis dans le panier ma commande et attendu 2 bonnes semaines, au cas où on m'appellerait. Je n'ai pas eu de coup de fil, j'ai donc commandé vendredi et je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui à 12h.


----------



## jugnin (12 Avril 2010)

eman a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Après mon hésitation (voir plus haut) sur l'AOC descartes, j'ai passé commande sur le store de Poitiers.
> J'ai tout d'abord mis dans le panier ma commande et attendu 2 bonnes semaines, au cas où on m'appellerait. Je n'ai pas eu de coup de fil, j'ai donc commandé vendredi et je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui à 12h.




Merci de nous tenir au courant.

J'ai transmis à qui de droit, vous serez contacté très prochainement pour les vérifications.

Cordialement.


----------



## eman (12 Avril 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Merci de nous tenir au courant.
> 
> J'ai transmis à qui de droit, vous serez contacté très prochainement pour les vérifications.
> 
> Cordialement.



A qui exactement ? it's a joke ...


----------



## t-bo (20 Avril 2010)

a supprimer


----------

